# CubBRrr - Yet another iOS timer now received an updated!



## cubbrrr (May 3, 2012)

I don't like commercial posts myself, so i make it fast.

CubBRrr has received an updated and is now universal!
To celebrate this, i have 10 promo codes for you!

3W44X9TX436F
FJ34EJKE493A
W4976AH64XXH
6FNHL7HJYFNT
AEEJJMRJAXJ9
KKM6674TKWLT
JF7JTJ3EX3NP
7NX7H74MA4TR
7MNLRWLF4HJK
EEK3TN7X7KTN


You can redeem them directly in the iTunes Store.
They are first come-first serve so if they don't work, someone else was faster!

I welcome every feedback/input/reviews from you and will possibly honor it with more promo codes. 

Have fun!


----------



## SweetSolver (May 3, 2012)

Looks quite unique, which is good. Not quite my taste, but I'm sure other people will love it


----------



## kirtpro (May 3, 2012)

It's a nice app. I have some recommendations though:

Option to change the speed of scrambler (Slider bar or something)
Choice to have scramble presented in classic view (string of text) instead of animated (move by move)
Make Scramble button a tad bigger?
End the timing just by pressing any part of the screen (don't wanna smash the cube down on the iPad and damage the screen)


----------



## cubbrrr (May 3, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> It's a nice app. I have some recommendations though:
> 
> Option to change the speed of scrambler (Slider bar or something)


There is one in the menu. It currently supports just 2 speeds but i will look forward to update that.



kirtpro said:


> Choice to have scramble presented in classic view (string of text) instead of animated (move by move)


Sounds good.



kirtpro said:


> Make Scramble button a tad bigger?


iPad/iPhone? 



kirtpro said:


> End the timing just by pressing any part of the screen (don't wanna smash the cube down on the iPad and damage the screen)


Don't like that idea but i will take a look. Why are you smashing your cube anyway? ;D


----------



## kirtpro (May 3, 2012)

cubbrrr said:


> iPad/iPhone?


on iPad, just a thought 



cubbrrr said:


> Don't like that idea but i will take a look. Why are you smashing your cube anyway? ;D


Smashing was just an exaggeration lol

Because like, you require two hands to start and stop the timer
When you're stopping and you want to tap both hands down onto the timer:
You either hold onto the cube with one hand and then tap (feels awkward to me), or you let go of the cube and stop the timer as fast as possible

In the situation of sitting down cubing without a table...When you let go of the cube, you either drop it onto the iPad or you chuck it forward (chucking it forward might make the cube fall to the ground)

The way I would have it is, start the timer with two hands on each of the "pads"
Stop the timer by pressing anywhere with one hand and just hold onto the cube with the other


I enjoy the UI, and the memes on the scrambler animation was a nice touch


----------



## cubbrrr (May 3, 2012)

yeah, you got a point.
It will make it in the next version!


----------



## Kurbitur (May 3, 2012)

How do i use this code?


----------



## kirtpro (May 3, 2012)

cubbrrr said:


> yeah, you got a point.
> It will make it in the next version!


 
Cool 

maybe have it something like...
Start the timer: Two Tap (Speedstacks Style)/Single Tap
Stop the timer: Two Tap (Speedstacks Style)/Single Tap
So that the cuber gets preference on how they wish to operate the timer

edit:
Scramble button is actually fine, i take back my "make it a bit bigger"
About scrambling...
It went "U D2 U2 D'" or something like that....


----------



## Schmidt (May 3, 2012)

Can it only give scrambles for 3x3x3?? When I change the "Cube Type:" to anything else, the scramble button is not showing anymore.


----------

